
Show HN: Transport Schema Editor - yatsyk
https://transportschemaeditor.com/s/view/yatsyk/Saint-Petersburg-for-experiments/master
======
yatsyk
Author here.

This tool allows to create transport schemas such as metro maps. You can
import data from open street map data to save time or start from scratch. Maps
stored in git repository so you can consider this editor like headless CMS for
static site and in order to edit schema created by other user you need to fork
it.

